# X-mas Zombie



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Brighton Asylum is putting on a Christmas Haunt and I just wanted to show you the costume I made for the haunt. Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## hallowskeepcreations (Nov 21, 2012)

nice job...looks fantastic!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lovely lass there Excellent job.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I really like this! Great work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone! This will be the last weekend I will be wearing this costume at the pro haunt I work at. It went over really well and I had fun doing a Christmas haunt theme.


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

Such a cool Idea! great job great photos


----------

